# Aree di sosta Genoa port



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

does anyone know if there is an aree di sosta very close to genoa port or if you can wild camp near to the port?
cheers hannah


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If no one come along google.. aree di sosta genoa
Lots of stuff comes up but i do not understand Italian.

Aquarium looks ok for a visit thoùgh

dave P


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

tried a google search dave and i too was baffled!!!!can speak a little italian but cant read it!!!!
our preference is to camp at the port similar to camping overnight at dover but cant work out whether this is possible
hannah


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hannah..there is this English version of the Genoa port authority website. There is a FAQ section about parking and also an E-mail us button:

http://www.porto.genova.it/uk/main.jsp?home=true

G


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks grizzly have just tried the website and keep getting errors on page with english version it wont let me get on to the parking bit. i have e mailed them however so hoping to hear back
thanks for the link
hannah


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just found the Genoa Aquarium and this:

_By car: Highway exit "Genova-Ovest". The parking is located in front of the aquarium and is open everyday 24/24._

Perhaps ask them if you can stay there overnight ?

G


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

lol  looked into that too 
(Vehicles and campers more than 6 meters long will not be admitted)

"Campers: 
- € 4,80 / hour

On request, you can buy a parking card to be used on nights (from 7.00 PM to 8.00 AM), valid 30 days. The parking card costs 50,00 €.

we are 8 metres 10!!!!
thanks for trying
hannah


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Whew ! They sure know how to make you welcome ! 

Hope you find somewhere suitable - I'm sure there will be.

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Genova parking*

 Buon giorno tutti,
this very same question was asked by someone else called hannah on 24/04/09, my reply is in Italian Touring section, with links to various parking possibilities in/near Genova. That 'hannah' replied that they had found somewhere in the port.
buon viaggio,
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

that was probably me but then i was looking at parking it for the week whilst we went on the cruise. we have found secure undercover parking for that. i am now looking for an overnight the day before so we dont have to drive through genoa in rush hour!
hannah


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Genoa port - overnight*

Hi, 
Just picked up on this thread. We hope to cross from Genoa to Tunis next Wed.

We normally reckon to pull into a port the night before and just park up . . .

. . .has anyone made a note of the GPS for Genoa, GNV ferry departures?

If not, will post them when we return!

Cheers! ( and Happy New Year to all, by the way!)

Helen


----------

